
DOT Announces Technology Partners for Remote ID Development - stx
https://www.faa.gov/news/press_releases/news_story.cfm?newsId=24956
======
stx
Here is a good video summary:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT72rKqTSso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT72rKqTSso)

All of these partners have special interest in the airspace for themselves and
there is almost zero hobbyist representation. I fully expect that what these
"partners" help to come up with will not include home built RC at all.

